# HSU Horn Speakers



## Old Audiophile (Apr 4, 2011)

Good evening Shacksters. Weather's beautiful here in sunny FLA. Does anyone have any opinions of the HSU HB-1 MK2 and HC-1 MK2 bookshelf and center channel speakers when used in conjunction with 1 of the HSU subs? Thanks, Bill.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am witcha about the weather down here, but the humidity is starting to rear its ugly head. The Hsu's are excellent Speakers and an excellent value and will work quite well with one of their Subwoofers.

Great thing about Horns is how efficient they are. It places so much less strain on the partnering AVR/Amplifier and when combined with a quality Subwoofer allows one to achieve Reference Level SPL's for a very nice price and without great concern about AVR/Amp selection.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Old Audiophile (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Jungle Jack...Thanks for your reply. Everything I have read about the HSUs were very encouraging, but they were reviews, and I wanted to hear something from a real person. I think I will purchase them soon and see for myself. I am using a Marantz SR6004 AVR and am looking forward to some easy to drive speakers. I have a HSU sub so they will compliment each other. You're right about the weather, so far it hasn't been too sticky on this side but I know it coming. Thanks for your comments, Bill.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I have not heard these personally, but someone whose opinion is both extremely discriminating and well-trusted to me has said that they are a very nice speaker. I wouldn't hesitate to pick em up.

92db sensitivity isn't as high as some horns are capable of but it's still a great sensitivity all things considered.


----------

